# Opp to earn ?72 (nothing dodgy promise)



## Shelb1uk (Apr 12, 2011)

***ATTENTION D PEEPS*** Anyone in the WALSALL area (or willing to travel) type one or two wanna earn ?72 to sit for an hour and be interviewed re your D experiences in front of HCP's? Its Thursday 2nd June 11am-12pm.

Am ideally looking for a type two but type ones can apply too. It's with a very good friend of mine and she's lovely so you would enjoy yourself 

Pls register your interest below this post.

Shelley x x x


----------



## Copepod (Apr 12, 2011)

Used to live quite near Walsall, but not sure I'd travel further these days.... 

Anyway, hope there are some Black Country type 2s able & willing to help - only way to change opinions is to tell HCPs what life's really like.


----------



## Robster65 (Apr 12, 2011)

Excellent idea. Should be done more. But a bit of a trek for me. Shame. 

Rob


----------



## ThunderBolt (Apr 12, 2011)

Train fare = ?76...

I believe they call that sod's law!


----------



## Natalie123 (Apr 12, 2011)

Um, I'm near coventry which isn't too far from Walsall I believe. I would need to look up train times and fares and see if I could get a day off uni but I am potentially interested, sounds fun. If you've got any more info please PM me  Obviously I'm not type 2 though ...


----------



## Natalie123 (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi, train tickets to Walsall are only ?6.30 from Coventry so I would like to apply for this, it would be fun


----------



## Shelb1uk (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi Natalie...

That's ace  pass me your email address and I'l send it on for you  x x x


----------



## ypauly (Apr 18, 2011)

i am very interested, live near walsall and have a couple of type 2 friends if you need them that are also close.

P.S Im type 1


----------



## Shelb1uk (Apr 19, 2011)

Thanks Y Pauly...pls forward your email addy and any friends too 

This is the Circle D Facebook group add me here and send the details if you prefer x x x


----------



## ypauly (Apr 19, 2011)

Shelb1uk said:


> Thanks Y Pauly...pls forward your email addy and any friends too
> 
> This is the Circle D Facebook group add me here and send the details if you prefer x x x



I think your your circle d is already on my facebook

EDIT it appears not! and that isn't a clickable link either.


----------



## rossi_mac (Apr 19, 2011)

In the title you swear "not dodgy"! then you say...



Shelb1uk said:


> ...It's with a very good friend of mine and she's lovely so you would enjoy yourself



and we would be getting paid

I don't know what to think! Last time I.. no lets not go there!


----------



## Shelb1uk (Apr 20, 2011)

ypauly said:


> I think your your circle d is already on my facebook
> 
> EDIT it appears not! and that isn't a clickable link either.



How about this http://www.facebook.com/#!/shelleyb1983...

Or just PM me  x x x


----------



## Shelb1uk (Apr 20, 2011)

rossi_mac said:


> In the title you swear "not dodgy"! then you say...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HAHAHAHA Rossi I have no comment to this  x x x


----------



## Natalie123 (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi Shelley, I don't know if this is still going ahead or not but I am not feeling well at the moment - I have a stomach bug or something - so wont be able to make it. Really sorry for messing things up!


----------



## Shelb1uk (Jun 2, 2011)

Natalie123 said:


> Hi Shelley, I don't know if this is still going ahead or not but I am not feeling well at the moment - I have a stomach bug or something - so wont be able to make it. Really sorry for messing things up!



Dont worry chick...get better soon...hope ur ok x x x


----------



## ypauly (Jun 2, 2011)

Well that was fun 

recomend you all try it if you get the chance.
Thanks Shelley


P.S You were right rosie is lovely.


----------



## Shelb1uk (Jun 3, 2011)

ypauly said:


> Well that was fun
> 
> recomend you all try it if you get the chance.
> Thanks Shelley
> ...



Hi Paul,

Glad you enjoyed, and also I TOLD YOU SO  hehehe x x x


----------

